# كيف أصنع الكلور( المنظفات الكيميائية)



## رأفت محيسن (27 مايو 2006)

أحبائي مهندسين الكيمياء الأعزاء: ساعدوني في إيجاد الكميات اللازمة في تركيب الكلور كواحد من المنظفات الكيميائية.:68:


----------



## saadshawkat (27 مايو 2006)

يرجى من له الخبره في هذا الموضوع ان يكرمنا بهذه المعلومه القيمهمع التقدير


----------



## lotfy naheef (2 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

صناعه الكلور المنزلى سهله جدا 
نخفف لتر الكلور المركز بخمسه لتر ماء
ونضع عليه من 50 الى 80 جم صودا كاويه

الطريقه
1- نضع كميه الصودا على كميه الماء و نقلب جيدا مع المحافظه على اليدين و البعد عن البخار المتصاعد من المحلول

2- نتركه يبرد لمده من 1.5 حتى 2 ساعه
3- نضع الكلور المركز على الصودا و نقلب 
4- ممكن اضافه لون اصفر 


ملاحظه تغطيه الكلور الناتج لعدم تبخر الكلور


----------



## م ب (22 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا يا أخ لطفي على المعلومه


----------



## eyadamk (22 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
اكثر شئ دارج لصناعة الكلوركس المنزلي .... هي بشراء الهايبوكلورايت المركز من اي مصنع كلورين ..... ثم يتم تخفيفه الى 1.5 %


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (15 أغسطس 2006)

*صناعة الكلور*

هل ان اجابات الزملاء كافية ام تطلب الصناعة التجارية للكلور0000
مع التقدير


----------



## aymanabdeen (16 أغسطس 2006)

*م/ لطفي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

أن أضافة لون أصفر للكلور يعتبر غش تجاري

لان لون الكلور هو أبيض محضر بدون اضافة ألوان
كما أن اللون المضاف سوف يؤثر على الوان الأقمشة لنها تذوب في الماء

وشكرا


----------



## حمدي يونس (2 نوفمبر 2006)

هههههههههه


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (29 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ الزميل م / لطفي ما المقصود بالكلور المركز ؟ يجب معرفة نسبة التركيز حيث يتم على اساسها التخفيف فإذا افترضنا أن نسبة تركيز الكلور 12% يكون ناتج التخفبف بطريقتك 2% وهذا غير مطابق للمواصفات القياسية المصرية , ثم اضافة الصوداالكاوية للناتج سوف تزيد من نسبة الصودا الموجودة اساسا بمحلول الكلور المعروض في السوق حيث ان الكلور المعروض في السوق عبارة عن هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم ذائبا فيه هيروكسيد الصوديوم 0 وأنا مع الزميل ايمن عابدين في ان اضافة اللون تعتبر غش وأضيف للاخ الزميل ايمن عابدين ان لون الكلور اصفر ضارب للخضرة
اخوكم في الله 
محمد الكيميائي


----------



## rodius (30 ديسمبر 2006)

اذا ممكن نود الصناعة التجارية للكلور0000
و شكرا


----------



## محمد عبد العزيز مح (1 يناير 2007)

صناعة الكلور بشكل تجارى ليس لها جدوى اقتصادية لان سعر اسطوانة الكلور والصودا غالى وانا حاولت ولقيتها مش نافعة


----------



## محمد العدوى (6 يناير 2007)

aslam alekom ya mr mohamed abd el azyz am mohamed el adawy i want know your phon bcz i want call u my phon is 
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال ......... الأدارة )


----------



## الطباخ (5 يوليو 2007)

صناعه الكلور لها طريقتين 
1- الطريقه الاليه وهي عباره عن غاز الهيبو وهو غاز سام ويتطلب تانكات ومصانع كبيره مضاف اليه الصودا الكاويه ( هيدروكسيد الصوديوم ) وهذه الطريقه تتطلب مصانع كبيره زي شركه بترو وشركه مصر للصناعات الكيميائيه في الاسكنريه 
ولذلك فالكلور ياتي من الشركه ولذلك فالاغلبيه يقوم بتصنيع الكلور من خف الكلور الذي يا تي من هذه المصانع 
ياتي تركيز 12 % ونقوم بخفه الي نسبه 3% وهي التركيز المسلم 
ولاكن كيف نقوم بتصنيع الكلور اذا ما استطعت ان تاتي بكلور مركز من الشركه 
فهي الطريقه الثانيه 
هي اضافه 1 كيلوهيبو كلوريد صوديوم (بودره) والذي ياتي من حمامات السباحه علي 60 لتر ماء + 1 كيلو صودا سائله


----------



## لورنس العرب (5 يوليو 2007)

لا داعي من صناعة الكلور السائل أو حتى التفكير في صناعته وهذا لأنه رخيص الثمن جدا
جمدانة الكلور 12 % ثمنها 50 جنيه 
ويتم تخفيفها 1:2 و تباع للناس على هذا الأساس
أما بالنسبة للكلور البودره فهو غالبا يأتي من الخارج - من الصين أو أمريكا- وهو نوعان
كلور 65 و كلور 90 
وكلور 90 يكون أقراص
وبالنسبة للكلور 65 أو 70 % البودره فيمكن استخدامه في تركيبه خاصة لإزالة البقع من الأطباق الصيني و الميلامين
و تكون التركيبه كالتالي:
كلور بودره تركيز 65 أو 70 %: 40 %
صودا آش" : 45 %
ميتا سليكات : 15 %

وطريقة التصنيع تكون عن طريق خلط المواد مع بعض حتى تحصل على التجانس بينهم
وطريقه تطبيقها تكون كالآتي:
تحضر جردل و تضع فيه ماء ساخن ثم تضع داخلة الأطباق و تضع كمية من البودره داخل المياه
ستجد أن الاطباق الميلامين قد أختفت البقع من عليها بعد مرور 10 دقائق
لاحظ أن الأطباق من كثرة الاستعمال يتكون عليها بقع صعبه لا يزيلها الصابون أو لا تزال بالغسيل العادي
فيكون الحل هو هذه التركيبه
فترجع الأطباق جديده كما كانت


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (7 يوليو 2007)

نحن هنا في منتدى يتحدث عن الكيمياء ويناقش الصناعات الكيميائية 
ياريت و الف ياريت نبطل طبيخ في الكلام 0
و اللي عتده علم موثق و معتمد و مطابق ل ( م 0 ق 0 م ) يتفضل ويجزيه الله عنا خير الجزاء 
احنا هنا مش واقفين عند عم 0000 نجار المسلح 0
المفروض اننا ناس اخصائيين في علم الكيمياء 0
ارجو من الأخوة عدم الكلام بغير علم 
سلام


----------



## تامر الزعاترة (8 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## لورنس العرب (8 يوليو 2007)

محمد الكيميائي قال:


> نحن هنا في منتدى يتحدث عن الكيمياء ويناقش الصناعات الكيميائية
> ياريت و الف ياريت نبطل طبيخ في الكلام 0
> و اللي عتده علم موثق و معتمد و مطابق ل ( م 0 ق 0 م ) يتفضل ويجزيه الله عنا خير الجزاء
> احنا هنا مش واقفين عند عم 0000 نجار المسلح 0
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
أي طبيخ يا استاذ محمد تقصد؟
ما يعرف شيء يقوله ليستفاد منه الآخرين
ولتعرف شيء هام
يوجد تراكيب ليست مدونه في الاصل بالمواصفات القياسية المصرية ولا أحد يعلم عنها شيء داخل بلدنا من الأصل
فهل عندما يعرف شخص تركيبه ما عرفها عن طريق عمله أو غير ذلك و تباع في السوق على نفس الحال و يعرضها للناس يكون اسمه طبخ أو غير ذلك؟
الرجاء عدم الحجرعلى آراء الآخرين
حتى ان كنت رأيت ان هناك من أخطأ- فلا يكون هذا هو رد فعلك وهو السخريه من البعض لمجرد أنهم عرضوا ما رأوه في أعمالهم
وشكرا


----------



## محمد عبد العزيز مح (15 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم محمد العدوى فينك يا عم وحشتنى كتير انتى حتى ما قلتليش مبروك على الجواز على فكرة انا بصدد تصنيع ديتول وكلوركس الوان وداونى دة طبعا بجانب الفنيك زى ما انتى عارف وياريت تطمنى عليك (أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال ......... الأدارة )


----------



## محمد عبدعبد (8 فبراير 2008)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## الكيمياء حياة (29 مارس 2008)

أنا شايف أن الأسئلة عن المواضيع الهامة لا أحد يعبر كاتبها واللي بيعرف معلومة يعتبر أنه لو كتبها هناك من سوف يستفيد منها مادياً ولذلك لا يكتبها فهذا خطير جداً وهو ما يمنعنا من التطور فأذا لم نساعد بعضنا فهل سوف يساعدنا الكفار وبنسبة لصناعة الكلور فهو أساساً يصنع من الملح ( ملح الطعام ) كلوريد الصوديوم بصهره في فرن خاص من الفلاذ مغطي بحجر ناري ومزود بكاثود و أنود لتحليل الملح المصهور بالكهرباء إلي كلور يذاب في الماء ويسمي ماء الكلور وهو ما يستخدم لقصر الألوان وصوديوم يحفظ في الكاز لعزله عن الهواء حتي لا يشتعل ( سريع الأستعال إذا لأمس الهواء ويضاف مادة ( ملح إحدى الفلزات لخفض درجة إنصهاره ) ولكني للأسف لا أذكرها


----------



## محمد عبد الواسطي (15 مارس 2009)

زملائي المهندسين الاعزاء اهديكم اطيب تحياتي
ارجوا مساعدتي في الحصول على وحدة انتاجية لغاز الكلور بطاقة انتاجية طن الى ثلاثة اطنان
وكم تكلف وكيفية التصميم مع flow diagram لاستخدامها في عملية تعقيم المياه


----------



## اسامةبلتاجى (13 أبريل 2009)

مشكورجدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ibrahim alghamdi (14 أبريل 2009)

اعزائي الأعضاء حاب اعرف ماهي المنتجات الرئيسيه التي يدخل فيها وايت سبرتwhite spirit بكميات رئيسيه 30% واعلى
والشكر لكم سلف 
ابو خليل


----------



## عدالة السماء (16 أبريل 2009)

*برقية شكر وامتنان*



الكيمياء حياة قال:


> أنا شايف أن الأسئلة عن المواضيع الهامة لا أحد يعبر كاتبها واللي بيعرف معلومة يعتبر أنه لو كتبها هناك من سوف يستفيد منها مادياً ولذلك لا يكتبها فهذا خطير جداً وهو ما يمنعنا من التطور فأذا لم نساعد بعضنا فهل سوف يساعدنا الكفار وبنسبة لصناعة الكلور فهو أساساً يصنع من الملح ( ملح الطعام ) كلوريد الصوديوم بصهره في فرن خاص من الفلاذ مغطي بحجر ناري ومزود بكاثود و أنود لتحليل الملح المصهور بالكهرباء إلي كلور يذاب في الماء ويسمي ماء الكلور وهو ما يستخدم لقصر الألوان وصوديوم يحفظ في الكاز لعزله عن الهواء حتي لا يشتعل ( سريع الأستعال إذا لأمس الهواء ويضاف مادة ( ملح إحدى الفلزات لخفض درجة إنصهاره ) ولكني للأسف لا أذكرها


 

سيدي الفاضل : بعد التحية الطيبه

انا عاجز عن الشكر لكلماتك القيمة التي لا تقدر بمال فتحمل معاني كلماتك الصدق والحب والاخلاص لكافة سائر المسلمين وذلك شعور طيب ونبيل منك الله يديمها نعمه عليك

اخوك محمد


----------



## مها مازن (17 أبريل 2009)

ألاخ رأفت أنا أعمل في شركة تنتج ألكلور بطريقة ألتحليل ألكهربائي لملح ألطعام في خلايا زئبقية كهربائية على مستوى تجاري في حال أمتلاكي لمعلومات وافية فسوف أفيدك بها


----------



## ابو رفيق (30 أبريل 2009)

يجب وضع اللون الاصفر على الكلور حتى يصبح بالامكان تمييزه عن الماء حاصه فى البيوت


----------



## عاطف درغام (10 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة لتخفيف الكلور المركز (12%) وإضافة


----------



## عاطف درغام (10 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بالنسبة لتخفيف الكلور تركيز (12%) وإضافة صودا كاوية إليه ، هذه طريقة جيدة 
ولكن الكلور بيتكسر ويخف تركيزه يوم بعد يوم
فمن لديه حل لهذه المشكلة أرجوا إرسالها إلي 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## دى ماركو (6 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير على هذا النقاش الهادف

ونشكر طارح الموضوع على جهده‎


----------



## نادروابنه (13 نوفمبر 2009)

أريد معرفة طريقة تصنيع الفنيك والديتول والغراء السريع ( الsupper glue) وذلك للتجارة. أريد النسب وأماكن شراء المواد الخام والأسم التجارى لها وايضا طريقة التعبئة. وشكرا على الجهود المبذولة.


----------



## حسام القدس (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*من غزه الصمود تحيه لمشرفين الموقع*

تحية الوطن الجريح لكل اعضاء هذا الموقع الرائع ونتمنا منكم مزيد من نصر لفلسطين في اي موقع لكم وفي ذكرا الحرب علي غزه


----------



## herb (2 يناير 2010)

me tooo


----------



## herb (2 يناير 2010)

:63:


:63:

:63:


----------



## thematrix_a_h (8 يناير 2010)

ياريت يا جماعة حد يقولى سعر اسطوانة الكلو الغاز بكام
تقريبا . والاسطوانة الفارغة بكام 
وكيلو الصودا بكام


----------



## fantom2006 (8 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## اسلام البدوي (10 يناير 2010)

إليك أخىالحبيب طريقة صناعة الهيبوكلورايت من الصفر على الرابط التالى:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144554.html


----------



## كيمياء الماء (10 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## chemical (10 يناير 2010)

الاخ الكريم ممكن نعرف تركيز الكلور المركز ومشكور


----------



## اسلام البدوي (11 يناير 2010)

الكلور المركز لايزيد بأى حال عن 12% لأنه إذا زاد عن ذلك يتحلل تلقائيا.


----------



## chemist abdullah (11 يناير 2010)

شوفو يا جماعة هيه معادلة لازم تتم

Cl2+2NaoH=NaOCl+Nacl+H20

وتختلف نسبة الصوديوم هيبوكلوريت بناءا على كمية غاز الكلور المستخدمة
أنا كيميائى وكنت أعمل فى مصنع منظفات بالسعودية
أى استفسار عن أى شىء فى المنظفات
تحت الطلب


----------



## fantom2006 (13 يناير 2010)

شكرا يا اخى على هذا الموضوع بس انا عندى فكرة احسن ولو حد عاوز اى استفسار فى المنظفات يطلب وانا تحت امركم


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (13 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
واود التواصل مع من لديه
خبره وفيره فى
صناعة المنظفات


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (18 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ما هي فكرتك اخي fantom2006 يا ريت تفيدنا بأسرع وقت لأني أريد انتاج كلور سعره رخيص وبجودة جيدة
شكرا لك سلفا 
السلام عليكم


----------



## محمد هشام السيد (24 يونيو 2010)

fantom2006 قال:


> شكرا يا اخى على هذا الموضوع بس انا عندى فكرة احسن ولو حد عاوز اى استفسار فى المنظفات يطلب وانا تحت امركم


الاخ الكريم رجاء ذكر طرقة تصنيع الكلور بطرقة مبسطة ورخيصة


----------



## رضا عراعير (15 يوليو 2010)

عاوز اعرف مكان مصنع الكلور وهل يوجد صعوبه في التعامل معه مباشرة وكمان عايز اعرف سعر الجمدانه تركيز12%


----------



## شريف بحر (17 يوليو 2010)

طريقه التعامل مع المصنع سهله

مجرد اوراق بسيطه

تقريبا السجل التجاري مش متاكد والبطاقه الضريبيه


----------



## سيادة (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*مصر*

:60:ارجو كل من عنده فكرة عن المنظفات يعرضها علينا:60:


----------



## سامى جويدة (3 سبتمبر 2010)

اذا سلما ان اضافة الون والصودا يعتبر غش مع تخفيف الكلور تركيز 12% باضافة 3لتر ماءالى 1لتر كلور يكون الناتج كلور تركيز 3% ويكون الون شفاف مثل الماء فما العمل


----------



## رحمه5 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## كرم جمال عبده (19 يناير 2011)

شكرا لأخوانى على هذه المعلومات الكيمه


----------



## mohamed8639 (22 يناير 2011)

اخي هل الكلور المركز بودرة او سائل


----------



## mahmoud21003 (25 يناير 2011)

*اذا ممكن نود الصناعة التجارية للكلور*


----------



## mahmoud21003 (25 يناير 2011)

الكلور المركز يكون فى صورة حبيبات صغيرة الحجم ويكون على صورة
صوديوم هيبوكلورايد
أو
كالسيوم هيبوكلورايد 65%


----------



## nemiri (25 يناير 2011)

يتم تحضير الكلور فى الصناعة بتحويل ملح كلوريد الصوديوم الصلبة الى محلول مائى مشبع "عالى التركيز" ومن ثم اجراء تحليل كهربى للمحلول ويكون النائج صودا كاوية بتراكيز منخفضة نسبيا + غاز كلورين بتركيز مبدائى اقل من 50% + غاز الهيدروجين
بعد ذلك فى الخطوة التالية لعملية التصنيع يتم معالجة كل منتج على حدة فالكلور عندما يصل تركيزه الى 60% يتم تحويله الى مجفف بواسطة حمض الكبريتيك المركز ومنه الى التعبئة فى اسطوانات تحت ضغط منخفض.
اما الصودا الكاوية فيتم ذيادة تركيزها من 13جرام لكل لتر الى 45جرام لكل لتر عبر التبخير مع الضغط و45جرام لكل لتر هو اعلى تركيز للصودا اما غاز الهيدروجين فيتم حرقه مع فائض غاز الكلور عند درجة حرارة مناسبة للحصول على حمض الهيدرو كلوريك.
الفائض من غاز الكلور ايضا بمكن معالجته بأمراره فى محلول الصودا للحصول على هيبو كلورات الصوديوم "الكلوركس"
اى اننا بأقل المدخلات الصناعية "ملح طعام+ ماء عادى+ طاقة كهربائية" نتحصل على كل هذه المنتجات
بالمناسبة تم تطبيق هذا العمل فى السودان


----------



## mohamed8639 (25 يناير 2011)

كم تكلف آلة صهر الملح لصنع الكلور


----------



## هانئ محمد خليفة (3 فبراير 2011)

عايز اصنع الكلور بتركيز 12% فما المواد المستخدمة ليكون الخلط باليد وعمل دمجانة 60 لتر


----------



## باسم القاضى (16 مارس 2011)

*الكلور المستخدم فى قصر المنسوجات والملابس هو محلول مخفف 4% او 5% هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم وهى المادة الفعالة فيه بالاضافة لمركبات اخرى غير فعالة مثل ملح الطعام والصودا الكاوية وغيرها اما مسحوق الكلور البودرة وهو المستخدم فى غسل الصحون والاوانى فضلا عن تعقيم حمامات السباحة ودورات المياه العامة فهو بودرة تتكون اساسا من مسحوق هيبوكلوريت الكالسيوم كمادة فعالة وكلوريد الكالسيوم مادة غير فعالة وهو يوج بتراكيز مختلفة على حسب كمية ونقاوة المادة الفعالة هيبوكلوريت الكالسيوم Ca (ClO)2 ويوجد بتركيز 65% على شكل مسحوق فيما يعرف تجاريا باالكلور البودرة او مسحوق الكلور ويوجد ايضا اقراص بتركيز 90% اما كيف يصنع ماء الكلور او ماء جافيل كالكلوركس وهو الذى يحتوى على مادة فعالة هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم وهو يتم تصنيعه بعده طرق افضلها من الناحية التجارية والاقتصادية والعملية هى التحليل الكهربى لمحلول مخفف من كلوريد الصوديوم وليس مصهور كماذكر الاخ الفاضل ويشترط فى التحليل الكهربى ان يتم فى محاليل ملحية معتدلة التركيز 7 -8% وان يتم فى درجات حرارة منخفضه لاتزيد عن 15 او 20 درجة مئوية وان يتم التحليل الكهربى فى خلايا مختلطة لاتحتوى على اى حواجز او حجاب وهذا حتى تتحد شوارد ايونات الكلور مع هيدروكسيد الصوديوم الناتج فينتج هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم وهى المادة الفعالة فى ماء جافيل اما عن المسحوق(الكلور البودرة) فهو يحضر بامرار غاز الكلور على معلق هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم( الجير المطفئ) وايضا فى درجات حرارة منخفضة ولكنها منخفضة جدا قد تصل الى 20 او 25 درجة تحت الصفر وليست فوق الصفر كما فى ماء جافيل ولكن مسحوق الكلور المتواجد فى الاسواق الغالبية العظمى منه يتم استيرادها من الصين وايران والهند وغيرها من الدول المنتجة

ارجو ان اكون قد افدتكم وشكرا 

الكيميائى / باسم القاضى
*


----------



## باسم القاضى (16 مارس 2011)

كما توجد ايضا طريقة سهلة وبسيطة لمن يريد تحضير محاليل اكثر تركيز من الجافيل وهى تتلخص فى الاتى:-

اولا- يتم عمل محلول مركز من هيبوكلوريت الكالسيوم ( مسحوق الكلور مذاب فى ماء مقطر) ومن ثم تبريده الى اقل من 20 درجة مئوية. 

وثانيا- عمل محلول اخر مركز من كربونات الصوديوم( صودا الغسيل مذابة فى ماء مقطر) .

وثالثا- يتم اضافة المحلول الثانى الى المحلول الاول وفى الوسط البارد وسيترسب فورا راسب ابيض من كربونات الكالسيوم ( الكلس او الحجر الجيرى) .

رابعا - سنرشح هذا الراسب بورق الترشيح او قماش او شاش اما السائل المتبقى فهو محلول مركز من هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم (كلور سائل عالى التركيز) .

وخامسا واخيرا- يتم تخفيف المحلول المركز بالماء المقطر المثلج لنحصل على ماء جافيل او الكلور السائل
مزايا تلك الطريقة:-
1- سهلة وسريعة ونتائجها فورية ومضمونة
2- ينتج عنها محاليل مركزة من هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم وهى المادة الفعالة فى الكلور السائل وبالتالى يمكن لمن يريد الحصول على اى تراكيز كانت من الكلور السائل ان يتبع تلك الطريقة
3-سهولة الحصول على المواد الخام بالاضافة الى عدم الاحتياج الى اعدادات مسبقة او اجهزة وادوات غير متوفرة

عيوب تلك الطريقة:-
1- غير مجدية اقتصاديا على النطاق الواسع مثل الطرق الاخرى كالتحليل الكهربى لمحلول ملح الطعام وذلك لكلفة الحصول على الكلور البودرة هيبوكلوريت الكالسيوم وايضا ارتفاع ثمن كربونات الصوديوم صودا الغسيل وبالتالى فان طريقة التحليل الكهربى لملح الطعام مجدية اقتصاديا اكثر من تلك الطريقة لانخفاض ثمن مكوناتها وهو ملح الطعام فقط 

2- ماء جافيل الذى ينتج او هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم يكون غير نقيا بالشكل الكافى لاحتواءه على بعض شوائب مركب هيبوكلوريت الكالسيوم وكربونات وبيكربونات الكالسيوم وكربونات الصوديوم 
3- ماء جافيل فى التراكيز العالية قد يتحلل بشكل سريع الى ملح كلورات الصوديوم وكلوريد الصوديوم لذلك يجب ان يتم التفاعل فى درجات منخفضه ويفضل ان تكون المحاليل معتدلة التركيز لتجنب تحلل هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم المتكون .

وشكرا

اخوكم فى الله 

الكيميائى / باسم القاضى


----------



## باسم القاضى (16 مارس 2011)

الكلور المركز السائل المستخدم فى تبييض الملابس هو محلول هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم NaOCl ويحضر كما اوضحت سابقا بالتحليل الكهربى لمحلول بارد معتدل التركيز من ملح الطعام (كلوريد الصوديوم) فى خلايا لاتحتوى على حجاب او حواجز وباستخدام اقطاب من الجرافيت او البلاتين اما الكلور البودرة او مسحوق الكلور المستخدم فى تعقيم حمامات السباحة ودورات المياه ومزارع الدواجن والحيوانات وغيرها فهو مسحوق هيبوكلوريت الكالسيوم ويتم تحضيرة بامرار غاز الكلور على معلق الجير (هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم ) وفى درجة حرارى منخفضة جدا تصل الى 20 درجة تحت الصفر وهو متوافر فى السوق تحت اسم مسحوق الكلور او الكلور البودرة .


----------



## che9 (26 مارس 2011)

اية ده ياجماعة 
لازم تعرفو ان لكل شئ أصول علشان تصنع الكلور فية قيم ونسب ومعايير قياسية لمعرفة نسبة الكلور الحر فى التحضير وكمان الكلور بيحتوى على مواد تانية يعنى علشان تعمل كلور استندر فية اضافات للكلور علشان لو هتخفف يبقى انت عارف بتخفف اية على علم ودراية مش اى شئ وخلاص وطبعا اى لون يضاف يبقى غش وفعلا بياثر على الملابس بالسلب
تحياتى للجميع
كيميائى: ياسر متولى عثمان الشافعى


----------



## che9 (26 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
لعمل كلور استندر تركيز عالى بتكلفك 75 قرش للكيلو بدون اى غش (كلور شعبى حسب المواصفات)
وفية كلور بنفس ايضا استندر بيكلفك 140 قرش بدون غش او تزوير (كلور لوكس حسب المواصفات )
ولن تفرق بينهم لانهم اعلى تكيز ومنتجات نظيفة الفرق فى اسعار الخامات والاضافات فقط وممكن تطلع شهادة للمنتجين تثبت انهم مطابقين للمواصفات لو هتعمل على مستوى تجارى طبعا وبيع وخليك فى المضمون
حارب الغش وانهض ببلدك
*كيميائى:ياسر متولى عثمان الشافعى*


----------



## Teknovalley (8 يونيو 2011)

ممكن المكونات والطريقة للمنتجين يا باشمهندس ياسر و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

بارك اله فيكم
بس حذاري من التطاير او شمه لانه له اثار ضارة


----------



## ahmed sameri (24 أكتوبر 2011)

_جزاك الله خيرا
_​


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (27 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هالمعلومات القيمة


----------



## alaa1979 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*يا عزيزي هذا ليس غشا*



che9 قال:


> اية ده ياجماعة
> لازم تعرفو ان لكل شئ أصول علشان تصنع الكلور فية قيم ونسب ومعايير قياسية لمعرفة نسبة الكلور الحر فى التحضير وكمان الكلور بيحتوى على مواد تانية يعنى علشان تعمل كلور استندر فية اضافات للكلور علشان لو هتخفف يبقى انت عارف بتخفف اية على علم ودراية مش اى شئ وخلاص وطبعا اى لون يضاف يبقى غش وفعلا بياثر على الملابس بالسلب
> تحياتى للجميع
> كيميائى: ياسر متولى عثمان الشافعى


 
سيدي العزيز من المعروف ان السلامه من اهم الامور التي يتم اخها بعين الاعتبار عن تصنيع منتجات اتصالها المباشر مع جسم الانسان خطر جدا 
وتشابه لونها مع لون الماء من المفروض اضافة اي لون يميزها عنه 
وتحياتي للجميع


----------



## محمد حسن الجيار (5 يناير 2012)

شكرا علي هذه المعلومات القيمه التي فتحة امامنا فرصا جيده للخبره والعمل


----------



## محمد حسن الجيار (5 يناير 2012)

شكرا على هذه الروح الوطنيه وعلى الاهتمام بايصال المعلومه صحيحه وعلى افادة المسلمين بهذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## منىمحمود (28 فبراير 2012)

*سوق الصناعات الكيماوية*

*[FONT=&quot] السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]يا شباب انا لقيت موقع شركة شركة الإستشارات التسويقية والإدارة شركة مصرية[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]متخصصة في مجال الإستشارات التسويقية وبحوث السوق ودراسة وتقييم الفرص الإستثمارية وتنظيم وتنفيذ البرامج التدريبية المتخصصة في هذه المجالات[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]الإقليمية وتنوع الأسواق[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]العلاقات المهنية العالمية[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]المنظمات والهيئات الدولية[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]يارب يكون عجبكم[/FONT]*​ 


*[FONT=&quot]لينك الموقع[/FONT]*​ 
​ [FONT=&quot]

[FONT=&quot]سوق الصناعات الكيماوية[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## شاكراحمدعبيد (28 فبراير 2012)

اخواني العزاء مع الائسف يوجداناس يفتون بمعلومات خاطه في مجال الصناعه


----------



## السعيد درغام (5 مارس 2012)

لو دوره لتعليم تركيب المنظفات نكون شاكرين جدا


​


----------



## محمد عبد الحميد فو (15 مارس 2012)

الكيمياء حياة قال:


> أنا شايف أن الأسئلة عن المواضيع الهامة لا أحد يعبر كاتبها واللي بيعرف معلومة يعتبر أنه لو كتبها هناك من سوف يستفيد منها مادياً ولذلك لا يكتبها فهذا خطير جداً وهو ما يمنعنا من التطور فأذا لم نساعد بعضنا فهل سوف يساعدنا الكفار وبنسبة لصناعة الكلور فهو أساساً يصنع من الملح ( ملح الطعام ) كلوريد الصوديوم بصهره في فرن خاص من الفلاذ مغطي بحجر ناري ومزود بكاثود و أنود لتحليل الملح المصهور بالكهرباء إلي كلور يذاب في الماء ويسمي ماء الكلور وهو ما يستخدم لقصر الألوان وصوديوم يحفظ في الكاز لعزله عن الهواء حتي لا يشتعل ( سريع الأستعال إذا لأمس الهواء ويضاف مادة ( ملح إحدى الفلزات لخفض درجة إنصهاره ) ولكني للأسف لا أذكرها



جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عبد الحميد فو (15 مارس 2012)

*تحضير الكلور( الكلوركس )*​ *
وهو ماهو تركيز الكلور الاصلى فيه 12 % وأخر 16% 

واسرائيل تنتج الأن 25% 

فالموضوع سهل وبسيط هو تحويل تركيز الكلور الخام الى 3% 
ايا كان عندك تركيز حوله الى 3% 
وتضع عليه نسبه 1% صودا كاوية 

القانون للتخفيف 

التركيز الأول x الحجم المطلوب اخده من الخام = التركيز المخفف (3%) x الحجم الأخير الجاهز للأستخدام 

فمثلا انا عندى كلور تركيز 12% 
نطبق القانون 

التركيز الأولى (12%) X الحجم المأخوذ من الخام = التركيز المخفف (3%) x الحجم المطلوب وليكن 120 كيلو كلور جاهز للأستخدام 

يبقى عندنا 
12 X س = 3X 120 
س = 30 كيلو 

معنى ذلك لعمل 120 كيلو كلور 3% جاهز للأستخدام نضيف 30 كيلو كلور خام على 90 كيلو مياه ونضف 1200 جرام صودا كاوية قشور *​


----------



## جمال سلطان (16 مارس 2012)

الاخوة الافاضل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله يتم انتاج وتصنيع الكلور الغاز بعدد 4 شركات فى مصر الشركة الرئيسية شركة مصر لصناعة الكيماويات بالمكس بالاسكندرية وشركة البتروكيماويات المصرية بالاسكندرية ايضا ويستخدم لانتاجها حبيبات البلاستيك بى فى سى وشركة الكيماويات الوسيطة وشركة تراست ببورسعيد وانتاج الكلور ليس سهلا كما يظن البعض فإنه يستخدم فى انتاجه خلايا غشائية بتمير تيار كهربى 380 فولت على محلول كلوريد الصوديوم المركز وينتج معه فى الخلايا الصودا الكاوية وغاز الايدروجين ويتم استخلاص كل منتج فى خط منفصل وأول شركة انتجت الهيبو كلوريت صوديوم هى شركة مصر لصناعة الكيماويات بالاسكندرية بسبب عدم وجود طاقة تخزينية للكلور المسال تم تصنيع الهيبو بحقن الكلور الغاز فى محلول الصودا الكاوية المخفف وخرج المتنتج وتركيز الكلور فيه 12 % ومنه تم انتاج الكلوركس بنسبة تركيز 1.5 % والمتداول فى الاسواق من محلول الهيبو تركيزه يتراوح بين 3 % و1.5 % بتخفيف الهيبو المركز بالماء المقطر او الماء العادى واستخدامه الاساسى فى تنظيف الارضيات السيراميك والسيارات ولا يصلح للملابس لانه يبهت الوانها ويضعف نسيجها ومن الصعوبة معرفة تركيز المتداول فى الاسواق سواء للكلور او الصودا الكاوية للاشخاص العاديين لذلك ينبغى الاستخدام بحرص نظرا لخطور الكلور فهو المسبب الرئيسى لحالات الحساسية المنتشرة للاطفال فى مصر وينصح من لديهم اطفال صغار بعدم ادخال الكلور بكل اشكاله فى المنازال


----------



## matrix2022 (20 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على كل ما قدمتموه من معلومات ومناقشات جد مهمه ومؤثرة ومعلمه للجميع


----------



## جمال سلطان (23 مارس 2012)

*الاستاذ محمد عبد الواسطى لك تحياتى انت لست فى حاجة الى وحدة لانتاج الكلور لانها صناعة مكلفة جدا جدا ولكن تحتاج الى وحدة حقن كلور وهذه سوف تكون ارخص واقل تكلفة ثم تتعاقد على توريد اسطوانات كلور سعة طن مع احدى الشركات المنتجة للكلور ويتم تركيب اللاسطوانة فى وحدة الحقن وبها اجهزة قياس حيث أن كل متر مكعب مياه يحتاج الى 3 ملجرام كلور غاز للتطهير والتعقيم وممكن تلاقى شركات فى مصر تبيع محطات او وحدات الحقن وتركيبها وتشغلها بالضمان*


----------



## عمرو عبدالعزيز 112 (5 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة للكلور انا بجيب الكلور من الاسكندرية تركيز 12 او تركيز 6 وبخففة بالماء وخلاص وحسب منا عاوز فى التركيز بضيف المياة 1الى واحد فى كلور تركيز 6 او 2الى واحد فى تركيز 12 بدون اى اضافات وبيكون جميل جدا ونسبة تركيزة عالية وشكرا


----------



## عمرو عبدالعزيز 112 (5 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم
الكلور اى اضافة علية يعتبر غش 
الكلور يخف بسب معقولة لو تركيز 6 يبقى 1 الى 1 مياة
لو تركيز 12 يبقى 1 الى 2 مياة 
ودة كلور يبقى تركيزة عالى جدا 
وشكرا


----------



## اسامه البدرى محمود (22 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا فعلا بجد على تلك المعلومات القيمه نتمنى ان نقراء كل ما هو لك بارك الله فيك


----------



## مازن81 (23 أكتوبر 2012)

الموضوع من خلال طرحه وتجاوب الاعضاء معه قيم جدا
جزاكم الله خير جزاء


----------



## betrani (8 نوفمبر 2012)

ييييييي


----------



## betrani (8 نوفمبر 2012)

شكراا


----------



## betrani (8 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرااشكراا


----------



## abd.alrzak (22 نوفمبر 2012)

ممكن تعطينا النسب التحضير لكل محلول ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## الفيومى المصرى (16 يناير 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## طلال أمين (17 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا لنشر العلم والمعرفة وبالأخص تنبيه الناس لعدم اللعب بالمواصفات كونها غش ومن غش فليس منا ثانيا لضررها على صحة الانسان والطبيعة


----------



## chemnoor (18 يناير 2013)

يمكن تنيع الكلور بعدة طرق 
من غاز الكلور أو من هيبو كلوريت الكالسيوم أو من ملح الطعام
لمزيد من المعلومات يمكنك زيارة الرابط التالي
ماء جافيل | NewPast.Net


----------



## السى اتش (24 يناير 2013)

*من قال لا أعلم فقد أفتى

الله يكرم الجميع ... بلاش كل واحد يدلى بدلوه فيما لا يحسنه

مش عيب إنك متعرفش ... المشكلة إنك تبقى خمفشارى ... الكيميا مش فهلوة

ربنا يكرم الجميع
​*


----------



## ضيف الحلقة (29 أبريل 2013)

شكر لكم


----------

